# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Δύο τηλεοράσεις σε μία κεραία

## Panoss

Κατ' αρχήν, χρόνια σας πολλά.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Έτσι θα συνδέσω δύο τηλεοράσεις σε μία κεραία?
Μήπως θα επηρεάζει η μία την άλλη, και δεν θα πιάνει καμία καλά?
Ή μήπως πρέπει να παρεμβάλλω κάτι άλλο μεταξύ τους?

(Καλά, φοβερό το σχέδιο, έτσι? Τύφλα να χει ο Πικάσο...)

----------


## dikos

Εγώ με αυτό τον τρόπο δουλεύω 4 μαζί, χωρίς κανένα συμαντικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε παναγιωτη και ετσι να τα συνδεσεις δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα, αλλα υπαρχει ενα (spliter νομιζω λεγετε) που χωριζει το σημα που ερχετε απο την κεραια (μετα τον ενισχυτη) σε οσες τηλεορασεις θελεις!!!! ετσι λοιπον, μεσα στο σπιτι εχεις ενα κουτακι που ειναι το τροφοδοτικο του ενισχυτη, και απο εκει φευγει ενα καλωδιο και παει στην τηλεοραση. στο καλωδιο λοιπον αυτο που ερχετε απο το τροφοδοτικο, θα το  βαλεις στο in του spliter και απο τα out θα πας σε 2 η 3 η και παραπανω τηλεορασεις.
η μια τηλεοραση δεν επηρεαζει την αλλη!!!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ο ορθός τρόπος είναι να παρεμβάλεις ένα spliter με μία είσοδο και δύο εξόδους. Αλλιώς υπάρχει πιθανότητα η μία τηλεόραση να "παίρνει" περισσότερο σήμα από την άλλη.

----------


## Panoss

Θα το ζητήσω ως spliter για κεραία τηλεόρασης?
Σε τι μαγαζί? Στο Φανό ας πούμε?

----------


## ta03

Ναι.
Ναι.Ναι.
 :Smile:

----------


## xifis

παρε spliter μεταλλικα,κ μπορεις να βαλεις οσες θες,τροπος του λεγειν.εχω βαλει 4 σε κεραια σκετη χωρις ενισχυτες και χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## babisko

Άποψή μου είναι να ενώσεις τις δυο τηλεοράσεις παράλληλα (εννοώ τις εισόδους των κεραιών των τηλεοράσεων) και αν δεν δουλέψουν σωστά, πράγμα απίθανο, τότε δοκίμασε να βάλεις splitter κεραίας τηλεόρασης. Η εμπειρία μου είναι ότι λόγω του ότι ο splitter κόβει κάπως το σήμα δεν έχεις καλή λήψη στις τηλεοράσεις, εκτός και αν το σήμα σου είναι τόσο πολύ ισχυρό. Στο σπίτι μου υπάρχουν δυο διαμερίσματα και λειτουργούν 4 τηλεοράσεις. Στην αρχή έβαλα splitters, αλλά δεν είχα ικανοποιητική λήψη σε καμμιά τηλεόραση. Τελικά όλες οι τηλεοράσεις συνδέθηκαν παράλληλα και οι splitters πετάχτηκαν. Από τότε, περίπου 12 χρόνια, όλα λειτουργούν άψογα.

----------


## P@s@ris!

και εγώ έτσι το έχω.....παράλληλα..ένα καλώδιο κατεβαίνει από την κεραία...και μετά 4 καλώδια τηλεοράσεων συνδέοντε στην κάθε μια.....

----------

